# Serial # On Sticker And System Reported # Don't Match On Clnr



## kennedmh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm on my third CLNR Thunderbolt (first one wouldn't hold a data signal other than 1x and the second one had a non working microphone). I was just poking around in the settings menu and I noticed something funny.

The serial number reported by Settings -> About Phone -> Phone Identity and the serial number printed on the sticker under the battery don't match. The one the phone is reporting starts with "MB" while the one under the sticker starts with "HT". The numbers afterward are completely different too.

The phone seems to work fine but differing serial numbers seems a bit fishy to me. Does anyone know a reasonable explanation for this?


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

kennedmh said:


> I'm on my third CLNR Thunderbolt (first one wouldn't hold a data signal other than 1x and the second one had a non working microphone). I was just poking around in the settings menu and I noticed something funny.
> 
> The serial number reported by Settings -> About Phone -> Phone Identity and the serial number printed on the sticker under the battery don't match. The one the phone is reporting starts with "MB" while the one under the sticker starts with "HT". The numbers afterward are completely different too.
> 
> The phone seems to work fine but differing serial numbers seems a bit fishy to me. Does anyone know a reasonable explanation for this?


If you got the phone from ASURION legitimately, then you have nothing to worry about. You can always call Verizon #611 and tell them your quandary!


----------



## kennedmh (Oct 17, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> If you got the phone from ASURION legitimately, then you have nothing to worry about. You can always call Verizon #611 and tell them your quandary!


Haha, I assume it happened legitimately. It's just weird to have mismatched serials so I thought I'd ask if anyone else has run into that or how it happens.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kennedmh said:


> Haha, I assume it happened legitimately. It's just weird to have mismatched serials so I thought I'd ask if anyone else has run into that or how it happens.


I don't think you have anything to worry about but I would give VZW a call acting like you're concerned and make sure it'd documented. Last thing you need is for Asurion/VZW to refuse to provide you service that you deserve and using this as a reason why.

On an aside note, I just checked mine and these two S/Ns matched perfectly (started with HT) - I got my bolt from corporate VZW ~1 month after launch.


----------

